# Japanese Kitchen Knife Types & Styles



## Dave Martell

Japanese Kitchen Knife Types & Styles by Gator


----------



## goodchef1

really enjoy his site. learned quite a bit from him, and was one of the first sites that I visited during my research and knife quest


----------



## Joshua1970

well that's one for the ole bookmarks! thanks Dave!!!


----------



## cclin

ya! zknives.com let me get into the Japanese kitchen knife....


----------



## connie

nice knives !


----------



## Bill13

cclin said:


> ya! zknives.com let me get into the Japanese kitchen knife....



Same here!


----------



## mkriggen

howard222 said:


> Though knives or other kitchen accessories have importance for kitchen decoration importance but electric weighing scale technology is affordable and accurate.Kitchen weighing scale system people those who want to measure things around their house precisely and accurately,its best way is with a kitchen scale or salter electronic kitchen scales or any similar brand or style to keep in the kitchen.



:lmao: Thats what you get for saying Welcome without reading the post first


----------



## daveb

Howard is an industrious lad. And he shows "online"


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

If any one knows where I can get one of these, Kujira Hocho, whale butchering knife. Let me know. I've been looking for a couple months. It looks awesome.View attachment 17045


----------



## ecchef

Chuck, Nathan (bishamon) had one http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2868-The-Big-Guns-it-s-a-size-thing . Might be worth a shot trying to contact him.


----------



## fizamalik

I enjoyed reading this post was very informative, thanks!


----------

